# Rabbit sayings



## Linz_1987 (Nov 17, 2005)

Do any of you know any rabbit sayings, put them down in this post. I cant seem to find any Thank you!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 17, 2005)

onder:Hmmmm! Can't think of any off hand. Will have to go and have a think and a search around!

Jan


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 17, 2005)

The only rabbit sayings I know, are the various ones centered around reproducing like bunnies.

"Multiply like rabbits" and "_You know what_ like rabbits"


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> "_You know what_ like rabbits"


:shock2:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

Although they're not sayings, have you see the Rabbit and Hare Superstitions post?

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=2581&amp;forum_id=1

* * * * * * * * * *
The first saying that comes to mind is, "Quick as a bunny" or "quick like bunnies".

"Pulla rabbitfrom a hat"

:runningrabbit:

* * * * * * * * * * * * *

Proverbs:



[*]"You never know how a cow catches a rabbit." 
-* Dutch Proverb *


[*]"If you chase two rabbits, both will escape." 
-* proverb (unknown)* 


[*]"You come with a cat and call it a rabbit." 
-* Cameroonian Proverb *


[*]"He who hunts two hares leaves one and loses the other."
- *Japanese Proverb*

-Carolyn


----------



## Salvaje (Nov 17, 2005)

"You're nobody til some bunny loves you" :bunnydance:

 And then Dean Martin stole it and made a song....LOL


----------



## Salvaje (Nov 17, 2005)

*Salvaje wrote: *


> "You're nobody til some bunny loves you" :bunnydance:
> 
> And then Dean Martin stole it and made a song....LOL


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 17, 2005)

In the South:

"You know it's too hot when you see a dog chasinga rabbit and they are both walking."

Sorry, that's the only thing that came to mind!


----------



## loplover (Nov 17, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> [*]"You never know how a cow catches a rabbit."
> -* Dutch Proverb *


Anyone know what this means?


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

*loplover wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > [*]"You never know how a cow catches a rabbit."
> ...






Cows don't catch rabbits. They don't eat meat, there's noneed for a cow to catch a rabbit. That's my take on it atleast. 

If anyone has any other ideas, I'd be happy to hear them.

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 17, 2005)

I thought this was interesting:

http://www.tsukiyo.org/Myths/quotes2.html


----------



## AmberNBuns (Nov 17, 2005)

"Ideas are like rabbits. You get acouple and learn how to handle them, and pretty soon you have a dozen."- _JOHN STEINBECK_ 

Depend on the rabbit's foot if you will, but remember itdidn't work for the rabbit. ~_R.E. Shay_

Not exactly about rabbits, but a favorite of mine anyways:

*" Lots of people talk to animals. Not many listen though. That's the problem."* - _A.A. Milne_


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 17, 2005)

when smoke goes in your face round a campfire, we say "i hate white rabbits"

ps i don't say it anymore. (mama loves you Sully)


----------



## JimD (Nov 17, 2005)

"Hop to it!"



***not to be confused with a round toit ***


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thank you very much! Lots of quotations there already! I tryed searching for some on yahoo and google but nothing came up. 

Some of them are realy good!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

I love the quotes and the sayings...some I've never seen before.

Certainly have never heard about being around the campfire and the smoke in your face saying, "I hate white rabbits". :laugh: 

I'll have to ask The Missus if she and Buck ever heard of that. They've traveled the world, and had many many campfires. 

onder:

Very Cute. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 17, 2005)

Awwwww!!!!! http://www.tsukiyo.org/Myths/rabbitinmoon2.html

I just read the rabbit on the moon story, and had a tear in my eye. Itsso sweet! I cant believe it. Im going to look up in the moon next timeto see if i can see the rabbit lol. That is such a heart warming storyand touches you right there!


----------



## nose_twitch (Nov 17, 2005)

*Hares looking at you kid.*


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 17, 2005)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Awwwww!!!!!
> I just read the rabbit on the moon story, and had a tear in my eye. Itsso sweet! I cant believe it. Im going to look up in the moon next timeto see if i can see the rabbit lol. That is such a heart warming storyand touches you right there!



If you liked that one, you should read A Rabbit's Christmas:

http://tsukiyo.org/Pet/christmas2.html

That one really got to me.

Laura


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 18, 2005)

Aww thats really sad Its ashame itis all true though! I would never forget about my animals! Thats sohorrible. I am actually getting up at 6:00 tomorow morning to clean allmy animals out before i go to work for 10 o clock.im glad to say that we people on this forum will never let our pets getlike that! All hail the Rabbit Forum members!


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

I forget who said this, I think it was an author, he said,

"Rabbits are like ideas. Once you know how to handle them, you want to have more." :bunnydance:


----------

